# Buffalo howlers



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Recived 2 Buffalo Horn Howlers and t-shirt from Jessie last week---Their really nice--["BUSH" PREDATOR CALLS ]----Nice product Jess---------Thanks --sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I have one of Jessie's mini horn howlers, also a very good call.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Eyemakecalls2 (E=MC2) has some sweet sounding calls.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jessie makes some great calls for sure. Have a couple of em.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Any Pics SB?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

here's mine.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mike. I thought he only made enclosed reed calls. Very cool looking call. The cigar band logo is cool.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here's the ones I got from Jessie----also I belive he had an operation and is on the mend---------Hope your doing Good Jess-----sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

They look great! Thanks SB.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I forgot he had his shoulder put back together. Great guy and they look superb !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I must have missed that post. Get Well Jesse. Looking forward to seeing some more of those calls when you heal up.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He was waiting til after retirement to have it done. Think he decided he'd had enough. Commercial carpentry is tough on the body. You've seen my x-rays. I need to get ahold of him to see how he's doing.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Eyemakecalls2 also known as E=MC2 is Jesse. He is the gent that made the above Horn Howlers.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Hi Guys,*
* I am a little on the mend. They say am at 95% movement. Now I need to rebuild the muscles. I had Rotator cuff surgery in May. Slow healing for sure. It was needed after a lot of years of Carpentry. Thankx for all the nice coments about my calls. I just really like making them and the better they sound the more I like them. Looks? Well, it is a bonus. They gotta sound right and I use them too. Next week Jim and I are going to try calling up some coyotes in bear country. It is cold enough finally. Our first snow in the sierra's was last week. We both have tags for bear. Might call one in. We will see. *
* I post my calls on Ebay. If you type in predator calls wood or coyote holwer buffalo horn or jessiebushjr is my seller name ( real creative) and they will populate. If ya want something ya don't see email [email protected] I just started making calls again. If anybody ever gets a call of mine they don't like I want to know. We will change that. I want 100% satisfaction! It has been a long summer waiting for the predator season. *
* Thank you all again for the kind words in your posts.*

* Jess*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Jess, good to see you're on the mend and back on PT. Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking howlers, and glad your on the mend J.esse


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good to here from YA---Good luck with your Hunt-------------sb*


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Those are great looking!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Thankx gents, always a great group. We'll be hunting a draw zone G37. My hunting partner got drawn a buck tag. I am going to wear out my calls, run low on ammo and skin out all of it. It is a migration zone. And I'm also hoping to help Jim drag out what ever he shoots.*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great to hear Jesse. It took me 9 months to get back up to speed with my shoulder surgery. Don't push it. I still get twinges here and there but the damage to the tendons was pretty severe with mine. Good luck on the hunt !!


----------

